# Force Dryer: Double K vs Chris Christensen vs Others??



## timberdoodle

I was just getting ready to start searching old threads on this topic, I'm in the market for a dryer as well.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Had the Double K..... Now have the K9iii. Oh my GOSH. It is life changing! I know that sounds ridiculous, but it is. The dryer time? Cut in half. The power? Enough to blow paint off your wall. ? amazing!! If you can't splurge for the k9iii, the k9ii and k9mini are still more powerful than my old Challengair Double K. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kmullen

I have a cool dryer and I liked it until... I used my friend's k9III. Well worth the extra money. Now it is on my must-have list.


----------



## timberdoodle

From what little I was able to research just now, it looks like the K9III is only 30-40$ more than the II. If you're already spending hundreds.. it doesn't seem like that much more to get the best. Any down side to getting the III instead of the II? I read a previous post on here about it using A LOT of power and it can trip your electrical circuits.


----------



## timberdoodle

There's a ton of info here: Groomers BBS: FORCE/HIGH VELOCITY DRYERS
on dryers..
Most of the people on here are professional groomers, grooming several dogs/day - might be something to keep in mind when reading the posts.


----------



## DanaRuns

CarolinaCasey said:


> Had the Double K..... Now have the K9iii. Oh my GOSH. It is life changing! I know that sounds ridiculous, but it is. The dryer time? Cut in half. The power? Enough to blow paint off your wall. ? amazing!! If you can't splurge for the k9iii, the k9ii and k9mini are still more powerful than my old Challengair Double K.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I second that. The K9 III is amazing. Uses a lot of electricity, though, so if you're ever using it with a generator (like people do at dog shows), it can be an issue.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

I was using a Double K Challengaire but then I kept reading on this forum how everyone loved the CoolDry. I bought the Cool Dry figuring it would be life changing. It wasn't. The Cool Dry now sits in the cabinet and all I use is the Double K. It seems more powerful to me and does a faster, better job drying my golden.


----------



## 1stGold13

Does anyone (besides my wife) think the k9III is overkill for one dog, routine grooming, no showing?


----------



## CarolinaCasey

1stGold13 said:


> Does anyone (besides my wife) think the k9III is overkill for one dog, routine grooming, no showing?


Yes. If you're not bathing and blowing out more than twice a month, it is overkill IMO. You can make do with the mini, which in all honesty is still very powerful and more affordable. I have been showing for several years and only now got my k9iii. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldenca

So, does anyone have a K9 mini? And any drawbacks? I just have one dog.


----------



## Nanoguy

My brother-in-law used an electric leaf blower on his chow chow Max and it worked great. He was one hairy dog too. Maybe something to consider as a much cheaper alternative to a $300 hair dryer.


----------



## lorraineruth33

Christensen dryers are AWESOME... I had a k9 but the Christensens have lasted me for years whereas the k9 blew after a year. They make fabulous dryers. I won't get anything else...and the pups are great.. Just a little less powerful, but not much...


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

I am a professional dog groomer. I have used Metro, Double K, K9II, and Cool Dry Extreme. Metro is so-so, but Double K is a waste of money. K9II and Cool Dry Extreme are both awesome. Downsides to K9II that causes Cool Dry Extreme to have the advantage in my opinion: VERY loud, Cool Dry is still loud, but K9 is crazy loud; K9II blows fuses all the time, have yet to blow a fuse with the Cool Dry. The Cool Dry Extreme is my most recent dryer purchase, I debated back and forth between that and a K9III, but decided to go with the Cool Dry since it is quieter. Glad I did, because it is every bit as powerful as a K9II, and I really don't think I need the power of a K9III anyway. (Most grooming dogs are small and the K9II is enough to blow them off the table so I don't think the poor small dogs would appreciate a K9III, lol!)


----------



## DevWind

THE Place I go has a a force dryer. Works pretty well. I love having the access to the equipment without having to purchase/store it.


----------

